# 08 polaris sportsman reverse backup lights/worklights



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

well after the long mn cold i finely get to add my reverse light/off/work light mod. i also redid my switch pannel on my headlight pod. so i could fit my new switches on there. now they all look alike. just need to wait fot the label maker i got. so i can change the icons on them. i ended up haveing to fix the old holes on top since the oem cut out was lower, and the indacator light will be lower. dont look to bad. but its better than a big hole.

old pannel:










top right switch will be my back lights. this switch will allow me to either do one of the following. come on when my wheeler is in reverse/turn the work lights off all times/work lights on when the key is on. the switch bellow the worklight switch is gona be my 911ep warning light switch, and am also thinking about useing the open spot for a rear run/brake light kill. but not shure on that yet.
new pannel:


----------



## chuckraduenz (Jan 4, 2009)

the wire mess:


























you can see where t







he oem cut outs are. i had to fill in about 1/2 that hole...


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

very clever pat yoself on yo back nice work.


----------



## cfdeng7 (Jan 7, 2009)

very clean nice work. looks factory


----------

